# Android & MMI: For pre-2013 vehicles - Android, AVRCP, and Tune2Air



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

edit: updated thread title to reflect the changing content of this thread and make it easier to find via search.

So I've had this in my S4 now for a few months:
http://a2dp4audi.netmagi.com/

Pros: Plug and Play A2DP for Android.
Cons: No AVRCP at all. 

I'm annoyed that I have to go to my phone to change tracks. I want to be able to control tracks via the next/previous track button from the stock MMI instead of hitting my phone, just basic AVRCP 1.0 stuff, like any normal car is able to do (except Audi, apparently). I would be stoked if I could get AVRCP 1.3 or better, so that I have something more exciting than a screen simply indicating that I have external audio connected.

The BT adapter portion of the dongle doesn't support AVRCP. I know there are some out there that do, but don't see much talking about Android, only iOS. 

Before I spend more money on this and try this myself on a Tune2Air, iSRX (which seem to be the most common choices for iPhone users looking to get A2DP into their car and control tracks via AVRCP). Has anyone with a pre-2013 who is using an after market BT adapter solution to get A2DP into their car found something that supports AVRCP and works w/Android in our car? 

For the record I have the following cables at my disposal, giving me options for how to connect:
- The 3.5" MM adapter
- The OEM cable for iOS devices unmodified
- The OEM cable for iOS devices modified to work like the 3.5"mm adapter but still get MMI to power a 30-pin BT adapter.

TIA! :thumbup:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Tested a *Tune2Air WMA1000 *last night. A friend of mine just got his in the mail, and he was over having some VAG-COM work done on his car so I took some time to try the adapter out myself. Firmware is a bit buggy, but it works in the S4. Read on for my notes and conclusions...

Tried it first in a *MMI 2G with NAV car (a 2009 A4 avant, to be exact)*. The tune2air uses the UNMODIFIED Apple AMI cable. Using the MODIFIED Apple AMI cable the Tune2Air will power up but MMI cuts power after a few seconds. 

phone paired quickly
MMI screen said initializing device until I hit play on the android phone
There was a slight delay between hitting play and MMI screen acknowledging the connection and audio playing via speakers

Firmware is buggy, did not work that well with MMI 2G:
SOMETIMES track forward/back would work via AVRCP, but not always. 
SOMETIMES hitting or holding forward/back would just sort of mute the track
SOMETIMES hitting forward or back would pause the track (???)
MMI is confused about what it's connected to, it shows some folders on the screen with options to go up and down a level, doing that will cause MMI to freeze
MMI does not show any media info
MMI shows time connected, not track playing time or remaining time

*Conclusion: Tune2Air is not worth it for Android on MMI 2G with NAV as right now it does not offer any advantage over other solutions, except maybe that it uses an unmodified AMI able.*

Then I tested it with *MMI 3G with NAV (my S4, specifically).* The Tune2Air again uses the UNMODIFIED Apple AMI cable. Again, using the Tune2Air with the MODIFIED Apple AMI cable powers up but MMI cuts power shortly after.

Again, phone paired quickly
Again, MMI screen said initializing device until I hit play on the android phone
Again, There was a slight delay between hitting play and MMI screen acknowledging the connection and audio playing via speakers, perhaps it was placebo but the switch seemed quicker with the MMI 3G than MMI 2G. Could be in my head though. 

*Track forward and Back work consistently via AVRCP. SUCCESS!*
Firmware is still a bit buggy, and all the points from the MMI 2G stand with regards to MMI being confused about what it was connected to, folders, and info displayed. Not the end of the world, it works fine. 

*Conclusion: Tune2Air is an improvement to streaming BT audio from an Android device in the MMI3G with NAV equipped cars over some solutions on the market because it uses an unmodified AMI cable and allows you to control tracks via AVRCP.*

A note, I only tested with Winamp. I did not test Pandora, IHeartRadio, Spotify, Ampache, or anything else. YMMV there, my educated guess, based on AVRCP in other cars and how the Tune2Air controls iOS powered devices, is that the track forward/back buttons on the car will not control those. 

Now to get ahold of the less expensive iSRX and test that... it's half the cost but the reviews are terrible. Unsure if rolling the dice to test is worth it. :laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

An update to this thread, I've been in communication with Viseeo (maker of the Tune2Air), and this is what they told me via email:

re: android inconsistencies/causing MMI to hang - 

"The issues with Android have actually been addressed with a new firmware which will already be loaded to new stock which we are due to receive Tuesday of next week. All Tune2Air orders we ship will now have this firmware as standard. "

re: how often will firmware updates be released and how to users update their firmware - 

"As it is a new product it is hard to say when future updates will be released, ViseeO have only just released the latest firmware which will be available from next week. Updates are released normally to improve he product or increase compatibility. Updates are carried out using a standard iPod to USB cable as supplied with iPods/iPhones"

"You would be required to use the ViseeO update tool which can be downloaded from the ViseeO site after registering the product. Updates are also downloaded in this way. A Windows PC is required"

I told them that this isn't 1998, that not everyone runs windows and trying to find out if there is a true technological barrier to a more flexible file-based firmware update, so that Mac and Linux users can update w/o having to boot Windows or use a Windows machine. I requested the updated firmware file to have a look at it and to see if I can get it applied to an older Tune2Air w/o their proprietary app, waiting on that response still. 

Just thought I'd put that on record, as this isn't easy to find. There are still people on Audizine and other sites posting stating that you can't even use the Tune2Air with android, so clearing the air is always good. Also whomever is answering their support/contact email is VERY responsive, which is pleasantly surprising and gives the warm and fuzzies (beyond the company's backward and clearly over-complicated firmware update policy/process).


----------



## OmegaEikon (May 30, 2013)

I wanted to add my experience with the tune2air adapter and see if robbyb413 can confirm the same issues. 

As previously said the update process is crazy but Viseeo is super responsive.

My set up:
2011 A4 w/ 3g MMI
Samsung Galaxy Nexus

First, I am super pumped that we now have a clean solution for streaming bluetooth. When used with an IOS device the thing is flawless but alas I am not an IOS guy.

After updating the adapter I was able to connect with my Gnex and it sounds really good. My problem is that the track forward/backward control is pokey at best. I have tested with the updated stock Android music app, Pandora, Slacker and Now Playing. 

When connected with my Gnex, the MMI shows a random folder structure with one file that never changes despite different songs being played. You can scroll to either previous or next but no matter what you choose the current song restarts. The only way I have found to skip forward is to, this is crazy, double tap the previous track button next to the return button below the control knob.

I am going to try to test with another device if I can get my hands on one and also try Winamp as robbyb413 had success with it.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

So you're on the firmware they just released at the beginning of may, and you're saying it essentially got worse, not better? Wow. Glad I held off on ordering one. 

It seems like the folder issue will go unresolved, must be something to do with how they have to fool the car into thinking it's an iPod being connected. :shrug:

re: the lag/inconsistency with AVRCP advancing the track, what ROM are you using?


----------



## liqidvenom (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Robby, If you used this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0094G44PS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00 would i need to buy a modified cable? My wife has a 2012 a4 s-line with no navi. I use the same unit in a 13 cts-v with a normal iphone cable. Also this would be used with an android phone.

Thanks for the possible help.


----------



## liqidvenom (Oct 20, 2007)

Also i think she might have the 2g MMI unit


----------



## ddguevara (Nov 13, 2014)

This device won't work with your car, we have done that test before. The only thing that will work is the Tune2air WMA3000A


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm a little confused with the ability (or inability) to use the controls in the car to control while streaming with the Viseeo tune2air product.

*My Specs*
-Car: 2012 A4 
-Package: Prestige SLine 
-Radio: Nav 3G MMI
-Phone: Android (Galaxy S5 Active)
-Music App: Pandora

I purchased the "COMBO DEAL - Custom Audi AMI AUX Cable w/Bluetooth 4.0 A2DP Receiver" from http://a2dp4audi.com/index.html. The product has done exactly what it was supposed to--streams audio from my phone to the car. I have to use the phone to control everything but that was expected. My question is, does the Viseeo tune2air product (wma3000) stream audio from Pandora on an Android device and allow you to use the controls within the car (steering wheel/radio)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ddguevara (Nov 13, 2014)

gti24guy said:


> I'm a little confused with the ability (or inability) to use the controls in the car to control while streaming with the Viseeo tune2air product.
> 
> *My Specs*
> -Car: 2012 A4
> ...


Hi,

Because the AMI designed for iPhone you have more control with it. I know that when you are using iPhone with Pandora or Spotify you car change songs with the steering wheel controls the only thing is that you don't see the song info and Android phones do stream the music but depending on the head unit model there might be some control issues. For example sometimes you can control only the volume


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

ddguevara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Because the AMI designed for iPhone you have more control with it. I know that when you are using iPhone with Pandora or Spotify you car change songs with the steering wheel controls the only thing is that you don't see the song info and Android phones do stream the music but depending on the head unit model there might be some control issues. For example sometimes you can control only the volume


That's kind of what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## djt81185 (Apr 7, 2014)

I picked up a 2011 s4 with B&O and nav last night. Prepurchased a tune2air wma3000a for the drive back. Worked great (could change track on steering wheel (required selecting the second of the next or back options) and center consol controls) except if it was paired for phone bluetooth as well it would skip and pop the stereo. However it was liveable but being the perfectionist I am I have ordered the coolstream carpro from amazon to try that instead since the t2a is still under return policy. Will report back


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

djt81185 said:


> I picked up a 2011 s4 with B&O and nav last night. Prepurchased a tune2air wma3000a for the drive back. Worked great (could change track on steering wheel (required selecting the second of the next or back options) and center consol controls) except if it was paired for phone bluetooth as well it would skip and pop the stereo. However it was liveable but being the perfectionist I am I have ordered the coolstream carpro from amazon to try that instead since the t2a is still under return policy. Will report back


Are you using an android phone (I know its the title of the thread but I just wanted to double check)? And were you playing music through an app or just what was stored on the phone?


----------



## djt81185 (Apr 7, 2014)

gti24guy said:


> Are you using an android phone (I know its the title of the thread but I just wanted to double check)? And were you playing music through an app or just what was stored on the phone?


Nexus 6 on ota marshmallow. Was playing music via Spotify that I had set to available offline


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

djt81185 said:


> Nexus 6 on ota marshmallow. Was playing music via Spotify that I had set to available offline


Hmmmm, I may have to pick up a T2A and try it out.


----------



## djt81185 (Apr 7, 2014)

gti24guy said:


> Hmmmm, I may have to pick up a T2A and try it out.


The coolstream just showed up so I'll be testing it today and can report back


----------



## djt81185 (Apr 7, 2014)

So ran the coolstream today for 2 30 minutes trips and it functioned just like the t2a except it was a bit harder to get the initial pairing.

However I noticed no track skipping during either of the trips when connected to both the mmi and the coolstream carpro. I thought I heard one or 2 when it first started up but I think it was due to my wife's and my phones fighting for Bluetooth on there mmi.

Will do more testing tomorrow but I'm pretty sure I'm going to send the t2a back


----------



## Sinrule (Sep 10, 2008)

Just got a Tune2Air shipped to me for use in my '09 A5 (MMI 2G I believe). I have an iPhone 6S and am having a lot of problems trying to get the MMI 2G to recognize my phone while connected to the T2A.

I've paired the T2A just fine to my phone via bluetooth and it initialized to the MMI 2G, but the 2G tells me that there is no content on the attached device and no music plays through to the T2A when I bring up Pandora on my phone... anyone have any ideas on how to resolve this? If not, I'll most likely be returning it.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Tune2Air WMA3000A is on Amzon for $68

https://smile.amazon.com/ViseeO-WMA3000A-Bluetooth-Interface-Integration/dp/B00R2HZ1XU/

It has always annoyed me that I have to use the controls on the phone to skip/rewind tracks with the A2DP4AUDI cable and BT adapter combo, so I grabbed one. I've had it for about 24 hours. Plugged in the WMA3000A, and it paired right away with my Android phones (Google Pixel, Samsung Galaxy S7). No issue there. Skipping tracks forward/back worked as expected, tested it with Winamp, AmazonMusic, and Spotify. Used it on my commute to work with no skipping/dropping issues.

If you hit the track forward or back when there is no audio player running, it seems to select one randomly. On one phone it launched Spotify, on another phone it launched Amazon Music. I understood spotify because I use that all the time, not sure why it chose to launch Amazon Music on the other because I don't think I've ever used Amazon Music on that particular device. Not sure if it will pick the same app on the same phone every time or if this is going to be a surprise every time. Looking forward to finding out.

One random bit of odd behavior - if you try to pause the music using the pause button on the device screen, it will pause for a second then re-start. Pausing a second time seems to do the trick though most of the time. Or pausing by pushing the volume button on the car works 100% of the time. 

Another odd thing, and this has been mentioned before - when both Phone and Audio are connected the audio tends to skip. Disconnecting the phone from the car seems to cure this. 

The first time I restarted the car the MMI told me there was no cable connected. Strange. I could see the blue light on the Tune2Air so I knew it was connected, but the system just didn't see anything. Hit play on the device and tried hitting the track advance/back buttons, because I remembered in previous versions of the adapter it sometimes needed a kick from the device to get the car to see it, but neither did a thing. The three-button system restart did not alleviate this. I swapped back to the A2DP4AUDI setup and used that instead. When I plugged the Tune2Air back in after work all was back to normal. So that's strange. This has not repeated since. 

Went to Viseeo's site to see if there is a firmware update. Somehow, that page is MORE of a POS than last time I was on it. I don't want to give some ****ty company my email address and info, so I entered fake info in all the fields, so as and FYI - Despite it making it seem like you need a real email address to get account info (as if you have to activate it maybe), after you signup with fake info you can just go log in using the fake info you entered. Also, to save anyone reading this some time - at the time of typing this there aren't any firmware updates available. 

So I will run this for a few days then send it back and grab a WMA1000 off eBay or Amazon for cheap if the system keeps telling me there is nothing attached. The A2DP4AUDI setup hangs sometimes too, and popping the BT adapter off the cable fixes it right up. Can be done while driving and it's no big deal. The Tune2Air WMA300)A is a hassle because you have to get the actual AMI cable off the port on the far side of the glove box, on account of the cable and adapter being a single integrated unit. Not easy. I'd be OK with having to pop a WMA1000 off the end of a cable if it needs a kick in order to gain track advance/skip though so I'd be OK with that route. :thumbup:


----------

